# Mal wieder ffmpeg oder wer hat Recht!?

## michael_w

Hallo,

heute so:  *Quote:*   

>  emerge -avuDN world

 , danach

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies \
> 
> !!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-video/ffmpeg from @selected
> 
> ... done!
> ...

 

Hmmm, 1. Frage wer genau meckert hier rum? Ist es ffmpeg? Wenn ja, warum? 

Auszug aus meiner make.conf (mit der ich so seit Jahren zurecht komme):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

und  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  cat /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> processor       : 0
> ...

 

----------

## toralf

I do have ssse3 both in CPU_FLAGS_X86= and ind USE=

----------

## Christian99

das problem ist das hier: 

```
cpu_flags_x86_ssse3? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse3 ) 
```

das heißt, wenn du cpu_flags_x86_ssse3 hast, dann musst du auch cpu_flags_x86_sse3 aktivieren.

ich hab in deiner cpuinfo aber tatsächlich nur ssse3 gesehen. ich bin kein experte auf dem gebiet, aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann impliziert ssse3 sse3. du hast jetzt also 2 möglichkeiten:

entweder deaktivierst du cpu_flags_x86_ssse3 für ffmpeg, oder du aktivierst cpu_flags_x86_sse3 für ffmpeg. Mmn ist das OK, aber ich würde es nicht beschwören.

Generell finde ich das aber ein bisschen komisch vom ffmpeg ebuild...

----------

## mv

In Deinen CPU_FLAGS_X86 fehlt vermutlich so Einiges, das Du besser aktivieren solltest, wenn Du nicht einen bestimmten Grund hast, Code zu erzeugen, der für Deine CPU nicht-optimal ist.

emerge cpuinfo2cpuflags

----------

